# Android 4 Tablets



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

- - are they any good for headaches :lol:

I have a notion for a tablet, but not sure how well they might work for me? Especially a basic-ky one. I'd like to pick up e-mail, maybe read an e-book or two (understand you d/l an App {?} from the android shop for that) and possibly access forums on holidays.

It just seems to be a tad expensive for a "good" one and not a lot of memory involved. Would one of the cheaper ones do all this without breaking the bank?


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

Kindle Fire.

Get the smallest capacity one.

It's just come out and is brilliant.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

PilotWatchLover said:


> Kindle Fire.
> 
> Get the smallest capacity one.
> 
> It's just come out and is brilliant.


I am an unashamed apple fan, but would agree with the kindle fire for your needs. Not sure what state of play is at the moment, but a few days ago they were on sale price in Argos.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I'd be keen to hear expert opinion on this also, as I'm considering a purchase of this type and I'm not really up to speed on the tech. For example, what about this one?

251199759270

Probably cheap enough to take a punt on?

Rob


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Nexus 7 for sure :thumbup:


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

+1 for the Nexus 7 at, at the moment it's the one to beat.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Just got a Nexus7 and I love it, better screen than the Kindle but WiFi only.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

here's a few quick shots of it in action


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Any thoughts on the budget end of the scale? The Nexus 7 is Â£200 and up.. The Kindle Fire is Â£120 ish.

Rob


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Barryboy said:


> Any thoughts on the budget end of the scale? The Nexus 7 is Â£200 and up.. The Kindle Fire is Â£120 ish.
> 
> Rob


Nexus7 Â£179.00 32GB Car-phone warehouse


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Barryboy (Rob) and I have the same thoughts, I'd be interested in the ones at the bottom end - - like Item number:280943068706

On the bay with RMSD for less than Â£100 appeals to my skinflint nature more than Â£200 for a Nexus

*ANY* thoughts anyone?


----------



## mrwomble (Feb 16, 2012)

Check out the sumvision tablets on ebuyer. A friend bought one of the 7 inch tablets from them and has been pleased with it.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mel said:


> Barryboy (Rob) and I have the same thoughts, I'd be interested in the ones at the bottom end - - like Item number:280943068706
> 
> On the bay with RMSD for less than Â£100 appeals to my skinflint nature more than Â£200 for a Nexus
> 
> *ANY* thoughts anyone?


Don't wast your money, probably ok for the kids, Big M's grandchildren have cheapy ones like that. Slow and you'll bust your fingers trying to get the touch screen to work, scrolling is rubbish. You get what you pay for , they are a quarter or a third of the price of a decent one for a reason 

Move up and spend a bit more.


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

Battery life is also poor on the cheap ones and with less memory they are less versatile. Some also don't access the full google app store so you only get a limited subset of apps.

The 16gig Nexus 7 is Â£159.

Go on you know it makes sense!.


----------



## Mikeeb (Dec 1, 2012)

Can't recommend the nexus 7 enough. In fact replying and viewing the forum on one as I type. You might be able to pick up an 8 GB on eBay for cheap now as the 32 GB can be got for Â£179.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

My laptop's getting on a bit & I was at a loss as to what to ask my wife to get me for Christams so I asked her to get me a 32gb Motorola Xoom (off another forum). This has been upgraded to Android 4 by the previous owner & is the first tablet I've ever owned. I think it's great with a bright sharp screen & seemless scrolling - there are 1000's of apps for it too. I've downloaded a free game which works fine but I think it's designed for a phone as it only plays in portrait mode (not landscape).

Connecting to the net hasn't been a problem (so far) & I haven't found to a website yet where it's crashed or gone on a go slow. Added to which I've just downloaded the free Kindle app so I can now read books on it. I've transferred some mp3's onto it so can listen to music (speakers aren't that great though) as well. The only thing I haven't managed to do yet (not had time to try) is play a film on it - I've a number of copied/dwnloaded films which I've yet to watch & would like to try out on it. It has a micro-sd slot on it which will accept up to 32gb cards - my idea is to buy two 32gb cards & keep music on one with films on the other.

I like it - they're available for Â£180ish I think new (though I paid less than that for my immaculate upgraded secondhand one :thumbup:

I


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I had a cheapo one and sold it within a week. Most do not have modern screens that can pinch and zoom, and they are painfully slow.

Think about it. If they were any good we'd all have them.

(owner of a basic kindle and an iPad 3)


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

scottswatches said:


> I had a cheapo one and sold it within a week. Most do not have modern screens that can pinch and zoom, and they are painfully slow.
> 
> Think about it. If they were any good we'd all have them.


 Some of us do and we are trying to tell you NEXUS 7 :lol::lol::lol:

Cheap as chips, bullet fast quad core, if you are looking for a tablet this is the one you want,


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

WEll, actually went today and ended up with this Samsung 10.1 instead. Using it now, and liking it. Very up to date for an oldie like me 

Thanx Mrs Mel

Must be Xmas :lol:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

mel said:


> WEll, actually went today and ended up with this Samsung 10.1 instead. Using it now, and liking it. Very up to date for an oldie like me
> 
> Thanx Mrs Mel
> 
> Must be Xmas


Good choice. Have been using a Nexus7 for months, there's very little it doesn't do with aplomb. VPN, SSH, FTP, mail, news, calendar, you name it. Bought my daughter one for Xmas, she's loving it. It'll serve her for homework for the 5th, 6th, 7th grades I believe.

The Amazon devices are Android-based, dedicated tablets, great for extending the Amazon experience, but troublesome for wide range of use.

Paying attention to the market, clearly there are a bazillion knockoffs with crappy displays, slow chips, limited memory, etc. ASUS, Samsung, and the Google brands are pretty good with updates and support. The 7" tablets have come into their own, but I cant fathom Apple's gambit with the sub-par, overpriced iPad Mini. Samsung and Google's offerings are far better.

Best site I know for questions and tips is AndroidCentral. I'm ChromeJob over thar.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm a Nexus7 fan, great bit of kit :thumbup: and super fast


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I got a Kindle Fire for Christmas from my Mother, I recalled a conversation we had sometime early December.

Mother - "Do you want a Kindle Fire for Christmas"?

Mark - "No, absolutely not, I have a Kindle and a notebook that I never use, it's not for me, don't buy one, don't waste your money."

I've played with it and it is crap. It constantly tries to make me open various "social media" of which I do not participate in and never will. Adverts are non-stop and books from my daughters Kindle have mysteriously appeared on my Fire, it is like an interminable fight between me and Amazon, I just want to be left alone and Amazon is intent on "selling" me stuff i don't want, in the drawer it goes..............


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Any device that doesn't have USB OTG capability or a memory card slot is a "none starter" for me.

Rowena got a Kindle Fire HD for her birthday. It's well made but too tethered to Amazon for my liking, and not mutual with USB peripherals.

For the reasons Mark mentioned and the lack of OTG and memory card support, it's a "no go" for me.

I'm looking at the Sumvision Cyclone Voyager, (a mouthful, for a simple device) as it has good specs and runs Jelly Bean.

At 80 Quid from Ebuyer, it could be worth a punt.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

US$15 here in the former colonies nixes the ads, but not the heavy customization of Android. Nice for non-technical Amzn junkies, but for real world use, pfffft. 

Nexus 7 does USB otg fine from what I read.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Yes I run OTG cable with memory/pen drive on my Nexus 7 no issues, you need a 3dollar app to work unrooted, but no issues plus, you can cloud lots GB for free,

Cheers Martin


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I got the Voyager 7" and I like it very much. The dual core CPU and quad core GPU are very capable, they've coped with everything I've run .

Battery life is about 4- 5 hours with WiFi on, not Nexus 7 standard, but adequate. The screen resolution on the Kindle fire HD is better when compared side by side, but in isolation, I have no complaints about the Voyager.

There have been a few bugs in the firmware since the tablet came out, but Sumvision seems to be on top of this. A new firmware was issued on the 7th of Jan and I installed it today, a bit of a faff, I had to download the file, unpack it on my desktop, connect the tablet via USB and run a batch file. If you follow the instructions to the letter, it works perfectly. At least you get firmware updates for this tablet, you're unlikely to for a generic one.

OTG and TF card functionality is spot on, no problems at all.

What don't I like? The glossy back panel, only one speaker at the back and the unit insists on turning itself on when plugged into AC (this could be fixed with a firmware update).

IMO, this is a very good value and quite capable tablet. It's ideal for those like me dipping their toes into the tablet water for the first time, unsure if a tablet is the right tool for them or one that won't be used as their primary computer.

Far better specified than a generic eBay Â£50- 60 tablet.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Acer announced a Â£99 tablet yesterday, launching late January. It isn't HD or 3G, but will do more than most others at that price and comes with the latest Andriod software

http://www.androidcentral.com/hands-acer-s-99-7-inch-b1-tablet


----------



## jonbkk (Jan 6, 2013)

My wife uses a Samsung Galaxy Note. It is much better than an ipad. It has twice the RAM and a USB connector and stylus input and sdcard expandable memory and it functions as a telephone. I'm thinking of replacing my phone with a Note 2.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm gettingh right into the Samsung now, using the Puffin Browser, it does all I want, and I'm starting to edit webpages on it - - it's a tad "clunky" for that, but I'll only use it when on hols, so that's OK. :yes:

generally speaking I'm pleased! - - allthough a bit lost with apps and trialling/buying them! :lol:


----------



## leogard (Jan 16, 2013)

i notice the tablet A13,the seller very enthusiasm and solve my question about the tablet.

may be this is a Wholesale store for tablet.http://www.lowerpricebuy.com/Supply-tablet-pc_c199


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

leogard said:


> i notice the tablet A13,the seller very enthusiasm and solve my question about the tablet.
> 
> may be this is a Wholesale store for tablet..


Link spam?


----------

